# Boot from floppy ?



## muddy123 (Jun 23, 2011)

i bought a dos game, i got a boot floppy (along with cd game); if i use the floppy to boot my computer, and i can't figure out how to reload the mouse driver, can i remove the floppy and just re-boot the old/regular way ? ie, the way my system always comes-up ? i don't know how to reload the mouse driver, i'm afraid if i reboot using the floppy (that the seller sent me, with the cd game), i might not be able to use my computer, since i've never done anything like this. thanks windows/xp


----------



## RaytheBear (Sep 14, 2010)

1)Allways Check any diskette(s) from an outside source for Virus, Malware, etc. prior to using it.
2)Yes you can reboot your computer to normal , just remove the floppy and reboot your machine.
3)If it is a special floppy that came with the game, it should have all the proper drivers that you need to run the game, after you have finished playing the game, follow step 2 to get your PC back to normal.
4)Try playing the game without the Floppy, sometimes playing Dos Games using Dos mode will allow you to play the game
5)You could also play the game using Dosbox
http://www.dosbox.com/

and if Dosbox looks too complicated to use, you can try D-Fend Reloaded which does most of the work for you.
http://dfendreloaded.sourceforge.net/

Good luck


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

If the game is old enough to require a boot floppy, the chances of it running well on a modern computer are slim.


----------

